# EIN# ??? (Employer Identific. Number)



## Ezra4ever (May 11, 2011)

In the state of WI, there are 2 forms.

1) Is the SS-4 form, to get the federal EIN#

2) Is the BTR-101 form, to register...this form also has the state EIN as well.


So....Do I need to get both a federal EIN# and a state EIN#???

or just one?


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Not sure how your area differs than mine, but I believe it depends on you business model. For example if you are a sole proprietorship you would not have to have either... you can just use you SS#.


----------



## Ezra4ever (May 11, 2011)

thutch15 said:


> Not sure how your area differs than mine, but I believe it depends on you business model. For example if you are a sole proprietorship you would not have to have either... you can just use you SS#.


 
Yes, I will be sole proprietorship...except I do not want to put my SS# all over on forms...lol


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Then I think you would need to get both...


----------

